# Restocking



## JBroida (Dec 7, 2013)

Just got a bunch of stuff back in stock... today we put the Gesshin Uraku and Takashima Awasedo back in stock... tomorrow you can expect to see Gesshin Ginga and Zakuri (and maybe a couple others if i have time)


----------



## Jvang998 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hopefully I'll see a Gesshin Ginga 240mm Stainless Wa-Gyuto tomorrow.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 7, 2013)

there are a few people waiting for them... we got quite a few back in stock, so no worries there. I will do my best to get them back in stock tomorrow. They are already here, but i've also got to catch up on e-mails, sharpening, and make sure that i closely inspect all of the new products before listing them as back in.


----------



## Jvang998 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sounds good... I'll sleep on my knife decision and see if I really want to skip the 150mm petty and go gyuto.


----------



## Jvang998 (Dec 7, 2013)

Just wondering if you got any Gesshin Stainless 150mm pettys in? I decided to go 210mm Wa-Gyuto with a petty, but if I could bump the petty up from 120mm to 150mm that'll be nice. Either way I'll send an order in.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 7, 2013)

i'm going to look today and let everyone know


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 7, 2013)

Hmmmm.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 7, 2013)

sadly no pettys in this delivery... some gyutos and wa-gyutos, some wa-sujihikis, and some hankotsu from gesshin ginga... some zakuri wa-gyutos and tosagata bocho... some takashima awasedo... some gonbei aus 10 and hammered damascus knives... some gesshin kagero gyutos (and a new 80mm paring knife coming soon)... and a couple of other things

more on the way still though, but for now, i've updated all that has arrived at the store


----------



## Jvang998 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update and now I have the hardest part to deal with... The waiting game :happymug:


----------



## tomsch (Jan 5, 2014)

Any timeline for the Ginga 210 Wa in white #2?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 6, 2014)

no official ETA yet, but they've been on order for at least a few months now


----------

